# Welche Polbrille?



## muddyliz (7. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies, wieder mal ne Anfrage im Auftrag meines Juniors:
Welche Polarisationsbrillen sind besser: die mit 50% oder die mit 99%, bzw. wann ist welche besser?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Case (7. März 2004)

Hab mir letztes Jahr mal so eine verstellbare ( Billige Ausführung, so 20 Euros ) gekauft und hab die als das übelste was ich je getragen hab empfunden. Am vernünftigsten find ich immer noch eine Normalversion die man in jedem Angelladen kaufen kann.  Gut sind die Brillen die auch seitlich geschlossen sind. Diese Brillen sind schon auf unsere Wasserverhältnisse ausgelegt. Die "Gläser" sind halt aus Kunststoff und nutzen schnell ab. Muß mir jedes Jahr 'ne Neue kaufen. Mein Traum wären Pol-Kontaktlinsen.

Case


----------



## rudlinger (11. März 2004)

Hi,
ich war auch so einer und kaufte mir jedes Jahr ne Neue. Damit ist jetzt schluss, kaufe mir das Topmodell von Aqua mit richtigen Gläsern. Ich bevorzuge Farbe Gelb, was aber sicherlich Geschmacksache ist. Meine Meinung, spare nicht an der falschen Stelle!!!
Gruß


----------



## huchenfischer (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

hab auch schon einige ausprobiert, bin momentan an einer Photochromic Polarisierend Pol-Brille Farbe gelb (Amber) mit Glaslinsen hängengeblieben - muß aber jeder selbst rausfinden welche Brille am besten für ihn ist. Rein ins Geschäft und testen - wenn möglich am Wasser!


----------



## Spacelight (17. März 2004)

Hallo Muddyliz
Ich habe da mal ne Frage.Was sind das für Prozentangaben und bringt eine Polbrille wirklich so viel?


----------



## gismowolf (17. März 2004)

@Spacelight!
Schau doch mal mit einer Polbrille auf und in`s Wasser,dann erübrigt sich Deine Frage von selbst!!


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2004)

Ich hab da mal zwei Bilder gefunden die das verdeutlichen:

Ohne Polfilter...


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2004)

...und mit :


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2004)

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## gismowolf (17. März 2004)

@Marioschreiber!
Du bist`ne Wucht!#6


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2004)

Und einen tollen Nebenefekt kann man auf den Bildernn auch noch erkennen !

Sieht das Wetter auf dem zweiten Bild nicht irgendwie viel freundlicher aus ?


----------



## Spacelight (18. März 2004)

Danke Marioschreiber
Werde mir komentarlos eine Polbrille kaufen ! :g


----------



## rudi-adS (10. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Polbrille?*

Hallo Muddyliz,

die Vorredner haben vollkommen recht, eine Polbrille ist unbedingt notwendig !

Ich ich habe auch die Modelle von Aqua im Einsatz, es sind meiner Meinung nach die besten in dieser Preisklasse ! Außerdem hat Aqua die einzigste Polbrille (VISION II) auf dem ganzen Markt, welche für Brillenträger absolut geeignet ist (es ist quasi eine Überbrille), da ich Brillenträger bin.
Mein TOP-Tipp an alle Brillenträger #6 !!!!!!! _Bild nachfolgend....._






Übrigens, seht eine Polbrille nicht nur als Hilfe für die bessere Sicht ins Wasser, ... sondern ebenso wichtig ist der Schutz eurer Augen vor UV-... Strahlen und geschoßartigen Kunstfliegen, die euch ruckzuck ins Auge fliegen können, gerade bei Wind (an der Küste, .......) !

Also, verliert nicht den Durchblick und kauf euch unbedingt eine Polbrille, es dient auch eurer Gesundheit :g !

TL
Rudi-adS


----------



## ajaekel (10. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Polbrille?*

Hallo,

bei mir hatte die Polbrille noch einen anderen schönen Nebeneffekt. Ich hatte das Problem, dass wenn ich lange am Wasser war und auf die blendene Wasseroberfläche geschaut habe, sehr oft Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe.

Seitdem ich die Pol-Brille habe, sind diese Probleme weg. Da wir meist zu zweit am Wasser sind, haben wir uns 2 Brillen gekauft. Eine mit dunklen Gläsern, eine mit gelben Gläaser. Das hat sich eigentlich als sehr gut erwiesen. Bei manchem Wetter/Sonneneinstrahlungen kann man besser mit der einen oder der anderen sehen. Wichtig ist nur, dass man immer noch ne Schirmmütze aufsetzt, wenn man keine mit schließenden Ränder hat, um die Sonneneinstrahlung von oben abzufangen und Spiegeleffekte auf der Innenseite der Gläser zu vermeiden. Die Brillen sind übrigens von Polaroid und sind richtig klasse!

Gruß, Achim


----------



## muddyliz (10. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Polbrille?*

Danke für die Antworten. Mein Sohn hat sich mittlerweile eine mit dunklen Gläsern von A****i gekauft für ca. 20 Euro. Ist ganz zufrieden damit. Bin nur mal gespannt, wie lange die bei ihm hält. Der kriegt nämlich Alles kaputt, fragt sich nur, wie lange das dauert.
Gruß muddyliz


----------

